
Murdoch Wants A Google Rebellion - transburgh
http://www.forbes.com/2009/04/03/rupert-murdoch-google-business-media-murdoch.html
======
nazgulnarsil
was I the only one hoping this article was going to be about a Galt's Gulch
scenario?

